# EMTLIFE is addictive...



## jmh (Jul 29, 2011)

This is my new Facebook. I love reading everyones stories and suggestions.


----------



## sirengirl (Jul 29, 2011)

jmh said:


> This is my new Facebook.



meh, give it a week.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll move on to google+ before you know it...


----------



## JPINFV (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this the new post pad thread?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sirengirl said:


> meh, give it a week.



Tiny feet is back! Welcome back


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 16, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Tiny feet is back! Welcome back



Doh never mind


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 16, 2012)

Maybe one day I can be as endearing :unsure:


----------



## FourLoko (Jun 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> You'll move on to google+ before you know it...



no one uses Google+


----------



## Tolstoy (Jun 20, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> no one uses Google+



Sadly so!  By the way, Fourloko, I like your name, shame they discontinued you :sad:


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 20, 2012)

FourLoko said:


> no one uses Google+



It was a joke...but so few people use google+ that nobody got it.


----------



## Tolstoy (Jun 20, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> It was a joke...but so few people use google+ that nobody got it.



Lol. Google had another product they pushed really hard for a while, then they finally gave up on it. Can't quite remember what it was, but I'd hate to see Google+ fail too, although it seems inevitable.


----------



## MaxExam (Jul 10, 2012)

I can honestly say ive never used facebook but this forum is an addiction that atleast for me, will always be good


----------

